# stopped by guards: What is the fine for illegal numberplates?



## blueshoes (14 Feb 2006)

hi i got number plates made for my car, there black with a red shadow round the reg no. anyways i know there illegal and all that, a guard stopped me to day and goes whats the story with the no. paltes i just said oh i thought they were ok if able to read, and the irl symbol was on it and the irish writing. i also said to him ive the other ones in the boot, and he goes theres a 1500 on the spot fine, but i wont give it to today. he then said no colour at all on them. so is this right 1500? or was he messing where could i find this out? like he never even looked at tax, insurance nothing and he's on about no. plates which are quite clear to read. im annoyed because ive only had them on a week aswell!


----------



## lemeister (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*



			
				blueshoes said:
			
		

> hi i got number plates made for my car, there black with a red shadow round the reg no. anyways i know there illegal and all that.............. im annoyed because ive only had them on a week aswell!


 Not being smart, but why did you bother getting them in the first place if you knew they were illegal?  It was only going to be a matter of time before you were stopped by a garda.


----------



## Carpenter (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

Didn't you post a few weeks ago looking for info on "where to get jazzy plates?".  You ignored the advice you were given so what do you expect?  I personally think the Gardai should have a "zero tolerance" approach to the application of such rudimentary regulations- the law and regulations are quite clear and "black (letters/ numerals) with a red shadow" are not as legible from a distance as the regulation typeface in plain black.  Do you have "L" plates with the white bacground trimmed off as well???


----------



## blueshoes (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

yes i did post about "jazzy number plates" and i got them, as im not the only person in ireland with them am i? also i dont have my L plate cut out, i dont have it up at all and you know why? bacause of ignorant drivers driving really close up behind me. no but the guards never thought oh better ask her for licience there so stupid u'd think they'd be better of helping stop the people who speed and drunk drivers.

i didnt want a lecture about them my simple question was, is he right in saying there is a 1500 on the spot fine?

anyways its ok found out myself. it seems that "a fine of up to 1,265 may be imposed"


----------



## Carpenter (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*



			
				blueshoes said:
			
		

> yes i did post about "jazzy number plates" and i got them, as im not the only person in ireland with them am i? also i dont have my L plate cut out, i dont have it up at all and you know why? bacause of ignorant drivers driving really close up behind me. no but the guards never thought oh better ask her for licience there so stupid u'd think they'd be better of helping stop the people who speed and drunk drivers.
> 
> i didnt want a lecture about them my simple question was, is he right in saying there is a 1500 on the spot fine?
> 
> anyways its ok found out myself. it seems that "a fine of up to 1,265 may be imposed"


 
I hope you didn't mean to call me stupid, I didn't ignore good advice and break the law- consider yourself lucky that you weren't hit with a fine by the Garda. Now as for  "am I the only person in ireland with them am i?" and failing to display "L" plates- well the law is there for everybody, drunk drivers, speeders and all other traffic violators included, and that means you too.  Sorry for the lecture but what did you expect, you broke the law, got caught and still think it's unfair?  I think it's a "fair cop guv'".


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

I hope you get done for not displaying L plates, too.

Does your superior judgement extend to the fact that your insurers can refuse to pay out if you have a claim arising from an incident which occurs while you're driving without a fully licenced driver in the car with you?


----------



## blueshoes (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

yes dr moriarty, i am well aware of that, but you dont know if im on my 1st or 2nd prov do you? if it was my 2nd i wouldn't need a fully licenced driver with me would i? im on my 1st prov, its not my fault theres long lists of people waiting to sit driving tests. carpenter i didnt call you stupid i called gardai stupid i know the rules are there for everyone but like whats annoying me in that he said there was a on the spot fine of 1,500, and then i find out its 1,265 may be imposed if number plates arnt displayed correctly.


----------



## paddyodoors (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

lol

"its not my fault theres a long waiting list"

yeah but, no but, yeah


----------



## Carpenter (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

Blueshoes, I've re-read your post and given your non-use of capitals (at the start of a sentence), punctuation etc it's entirely debatable whether in fact I'm stupid, the "guard" is stupid or maybe we're all stupid ?  I can't understand your "annoyance" with the Garda for telling you the fine was X as opposed to Y, so what?  Maybe you should carry a euro converter with you when out driving and inform the next Garda who stops you (for "jazzy" plates, no "L" plates, drving unaccompanied etc) that the old punt fine of £1000 is now €1265, I mean he really should know better!  I know that the Gardai like to keep fully abreast of such matters...


----------



## Kiddo (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*



> i called gardai stupid


 


The bottom line is you are breaking the law on 3 counts:

1. Illegal number plates
2. Driving without being accompanied by a fully licenced driver while on 1st provisional (also applies to 3rd and subsequent provisional licences afaik)
3. Not displaying L plates.

So who's the stupid one?


----------



## Lauren (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

Is posting without punctuation on this site considered a 'virtual' offence too??


----------



## Carpenter (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*



			
				Lauren said:
			
		

> Is posting without punctuation on this site considered a 'virtual' offence too??


 
Don't know but perhaps it should be in some instances? i wud luv 2 hear uder peoples views on dis i'm not tryin to lecture anyone bud sumtimes its hard to read sum of de posts esp if there is no dots in between de sentences and i never learned txtspeak in skool i left skool a long time ago bud maybe im gettin old in fact that might be it might explain why i cant read those damn jazzy plates or see those l plates either oops lunch hour is over i better get back to work or else ill be in trouble


----------



## bacchus (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

I am really sorry to read that you did not get fine.. 
I do hope that you have a way of contacting this guard again to give out to him because he was wrong and should have fined you €1265 instead of €1500!!


----------



## Keizer Soze (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

[broken link removed]


----------



## Keizer Soze (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*



			
				bacchus said:
			
		

> I am really sorry to read that you did not get fine..
> I do hope that you have a way of contacting this guard again to give out to him because he was wrong and should have fined you €1265 instead of €1500!!




Why are you sorry?


----------



## ajapale (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

He's sorry because Blueshoes did not get a fine.


----------



## Keizer Soze (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

To be honest I don't see the point in having fancy number plates.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

Neither does the law!


----------



## blueshoes (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

well oasis.gov should update there website and stop giving people wrong information.


----------



## blueshoes (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

Keizer Soze that €1,265 actually has a euro symbol before if you had bothered to look at it in which case its not €1,500


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*



			
				blueshoes said:
			
		

> well oasis.gov should update there website and stop giving people wrong information.


Where is the incorrect info on _OASIS_? This presumably was not the reason that you specifically acted in such a way as to fall foul of the law? Why not contact _OASIS _pointing out their alleged errors to them?


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

Original question (in my own words):

Is €1,500 the correct fine for having illegal non-standard number plates?

Based on the *Revenue* link that Keyzer Soze posted, the answer is no, the correct fine for having illegal non-standard number plates is €1,265.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Based on the *Revenue* link that Keyzer Soze posted, the answer is no, the correct fine for having illegal non-standard number plates is €1,265.


Oasis says the .

Take heart, blueshoes — just two more posts and you'll be licenced to Let Off Steam...


----------



## Keizer Soze (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*



			
				blueshoes said:
			
		

> Keizer Soze that €1,265 actually has a euro symbol before if you had bothered to look at it in which case its not €1,500




Where did _*I*_ say it was €1,500??


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

I wonder if the €1,500 *Garda* fine is in addition to the maximum €1,265 fine that can be levied by the *Revenue* Commissioners?  Or are the Gardai acting as agents of of the Revenue and 'misquoting' the offendant?


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*

The _Gardaí_ don't set fines, they just issue them. Maybe the _Garda_ in question was distracted by blueshoes' jazzy plates (or something) and got his migures fuddled?


----------



## Keizer Soze (14 Feb 2006)

As far as i know - you'd be summonsed for having illegal number plates.

It's then up to the judge to impose a fine of up to 1265 - for example, it could depending on what you earn.


----------



## bacchus (14 Feb 2006)

*Re: stopped by guards*



			
				blueshoes said:
			
		

> Keizer Soze that €1,265 actually has a euro symbol before if you had bothered to look at it in which case its not €1,500


 
hey???


----------



## Carpenter (14 Feb 2006)

Dear God, what on earth is going on...


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Feb 2006)

I think this thread has outlived its usefulness and am closing it. The OP's question has been answered, whether to his satisfaction or not.


----------

